# You have entered a dimension of ....



## JustBeachy (Dec 10, 2014)

To all you moderators, admins and other forum deity's, have you noticed the forum is posting wonky?  It's posting responses out of order.  I responded and quoted a post an hour before it was posted. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=50716

And Boyago, while obviously a talented individual, is being able to post an answer to a question that hasn't even been asked. 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=50736

Just thought I'd bring it up in case no one has noticed.


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes, I've noticed the timestamps on forum posts are screwy.


----------



## Mellifera (Dec 10, 2014)

There was a database error for a few minutes earlier today. Perhaps some server issues.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2014)

I just had this happen to me as well in the mod part of the forum, and I am just as totally baffled by it as you. 

 Hmmm.... One unusual thing I noticed is that earlier this afternoon for about 3 to 5 minutes, the forum went down. Every time that I tried to get onto the forum within those few minutes, a database error page kept popping up on me. Then after those few minutes had passed, I was able to get on again just fine. Very curious. I brought it up in the mod forum. Hopefully one of the Admins can get it sorted out soon. 

 IrishLass


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 10, 2014)

Have someone check the main options on Thread Display Mode. It may need to be reset back to Linear-Oldest First. If the options got corrupted with the database problems it might have reset some options back to default.


Just tested something. It might also be something with the timezone settings. I have a post that's followed by someone posting a hour before me.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 10, 2014)

Thanks Beachy. I just gave the other Mods and Admin's the link to this thread.


IrishLass 

 Oh, for crying out loud! It happened again! This post should be post #7, not post #1. Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 10, 2014)

Muwhahahahaha! :twisted:

You have just crossed over into the Soaping Zone.


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 10, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Thanks Beachy. I just gave the other Mods and Admin's the link to this thread.
> 
> 
> IrishLass
> ...




Hahaha, look at your time stamp. does yours say you posted the response 30 minutes before I posted.   I gotta hand it to you guys, you sure know how to liven up a forum.


----------



## Jstar (Dec 10, 2014)

It just happened to me in another forum thread as well...also some posts I have liked yesterday have disappeared and I had to 're-like' them..weird.


----------



## Susie (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been having trouble logging onto the forum intermittently for 3 or 4 days.


----------



## boyago (Dec 10, 2014)

JustBeachy said:


> Hahaha, look at your time stamp. does yours say you posted the response 30 minutes before I posted.   I gotta hand it to you guys, you sure know how to liven up a forum.



Since you are enjoying this so much I left you an Easter egg in the HP Volcano thread.

Whoops, it was in the "1st big error" thread.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 11, 2014)

I don't care about the glitches but you all seem to make even a glitch seem interesting, well done! Lol!


----------



## boyago (Dec 11, 2014)

jules92207 said:


> I don't care about the glitches but you all seem to make even a glitch seem interesting, well done! Lol!



Plus now we have the bonus of whenever we miss something or say something screwy we can just blame it on the wormhole in the server.


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 11, 2014)

Score!!!


----------



## Todd_in_Minnesota (Dec 11, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> I just had this happen to me as well in the mod part of the forum, and I am just as totally baffled by it as you.
> 
> Hmmm.... One unusual thing I noticed is that earlier this afternoon for about 3 to 5 minutes, the forum went down. Every time that I tried to get onto the forum within those few minutes, a database error page kept popping up on me. Then after those few minutes had passed, I was able to get on again just fine. Very curious. I brought it up in the mod forum. Hopefully one of the Admins can get it sorted out soon.
> 
> IrishLass



Ummm... Lass?
Not to be alarmist, but I work in data-security.
If today's database outage can't be entirely explained as benign, your database and security folks should be very suspicious.  SoapMakingForum is a relatively low-value target, but bots don't discriminate their targets, and can exploit known vulnerabilities with little indicator of compromise.  
To be very clear, I'm not faulting your provider's security, but 'momentary unexplained outages' can be the only indicator of deeper ills.
Best luck!
Todd


----------



## reinbeau (Dec 11, 2014)

I've seen this happen with other big forums, a table is out of line and the record numbers need to be reset.


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 11, 2014)

Yippie! It looks like things are fixed! Boy, talk about being put back in one's place. lol


 IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Dec 11, 2014)

I feel less dizzy now. Lol!


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 11, 2014)

Just when it was getting fun. Now what are we gonna do. Maybe everyone can write everything backward.  

.backward everything write can everyone Maybe  .do gonna we are what Now  .fun getting was it when Just


----------



## IrishLass (Dec 11, 2014)

Or like Yoda, speak.

 IrishLass


----------



## JustBeachy (Dec 11, 2014)

Speak well, she does!


----------



## Hazel (Dec 11, 2014)

IrishLass said:


> Yippie! It looks like things are fixed!
> IrishLass



Curses! Diabolical plan averted...hmm. Foiled I am.   







Todd_in_Minnesota said:


> Ummm... Lass?
> Not to be alarmist, but I work in data-security.
> If today's database outage can't be entirely explained as benign, your  database and security folks should be very suspicious.  SoapMakingForum  is a relatively low-value target, but bots don't discriminate their  targets, and can exploit known vulnerabilities with little indicator of  compromise.
> To be very clear, I'm not faulting your provider's security, but  'momentary unexplained outages' can be the only indicator of deeper  ills.
> ...



Todd - 

Thanks for the heads up! IrishLass will contact Austin and have him check into it.

Notice how I slyly dumped this on her.


----------

